# Chọn đơn vị thi công máy lạnh giấu trần mitsubishi heavy cho nhà hàng trọn gói giá rẻ



## haichaukindoanh (31 Tháng ba 2021)

Nói đến nhà hàng, tiệc cưới chắc ai cung hình dung được một không gian sang trọng về mọi thứ, đẹp mắt mọi khung cảnh, tạo cảm giác mát mẻ sảng khoái cho những khách hàng đến với nhà hàng. Máy lạnh giấu trần mitsubishi heavy lựa chọn hàng đầu cho thi công máy lạnh nhà hàng hiện nay .









MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN MITSUBISHI HIỆN NAY CÓ NHỮNG MODEL NÀO.

Công suất từ 2 hp đến 5.5 hp máy lạnh giấu trần mitsubishi có những model máy sau:


FDUM50VF/SRC50ZSX-S - Công Suất 17100 Btu - 2 HP

FDUM71VF1/FDC71VNP -Công suất 24200 Btu - 2.5 HP

FDUM100VF2/FDC90VNP - Công suất 30700 Btu - 3.5 HP

FDUM100VF2/FDC100VNP - Công suất 34100Btu- 4 HP

FDUM125VF/FDC125VNA - Công suất 42700Btu - 5 HP

FDUM140VF/FDC140VNA - Công suất 47800 Btu - 5.5 HP


ĐƠN VỊ CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN MITSUBISHI TRỌN GÓI GIÁ RẺ.


Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu chính là đơn vị bạn cần tìm cho thi công máy lạnh giâu trần cho nhà hàng uy tín nhất tại miền nam.

Cùng đội ngủ nhân viên trải qua nhiều công trình thi công lớn nhỏ cũng như làm hài lòng rất nhiều khách hàng .

Dưới đây là một số hình ảnh thực tế thi công máy lạnh giấu trần



















Khi qúy khách hàng cần báo giá -Tư vấn - Khảo sát - Thiết kế, thi công máy lạnh giấu trần vui lòng liên hệ theo thông tin:


CÔNG TY TNHH ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU


Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Khu phố 9, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline tư vấn kỹ thuật – khảo sát công trình: 0911.260.247 MR LUÂN

Phòng Kinh Doanh : 096.2829.308 – 02822007099

Email: infothanhhaichau@gmail.com hoặc info@maylanhchatluong.com.vn

Website: thanhhaichau.com.vn


----------

